# My Fly Casting is Really Getting Crappie – Freshwater 4/2/2011



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I enjoyed your crappie fishing report
and the crappie one liner too!

;D


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm hoping you kept a few of those crappie for dinner! there is nothing better than fried crappie. 

What size popper did they hit? You're motivating me to tie up a few and try some ponds around here! Thanks for the report!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> I enjoyed your crappie fishing report
> and the crappie one liner too! ;D


For some reason, your compliments made me feel crappie. :



> I'm hoping you kept a few of those crappie for dinner! there is nothing better than fried crappie.
> 
> What size popper did they hit? You're motivating me to tie up a few and try some ponds around here! Thanks for the report!


None kept, as usual. ;D 

As for the size, my favorites are called Rainy's Pee-Wee Popper in size 4.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

HaMm3r, if you were wading,
and after several tries bumped a largemouth with your foot,
would that be considered takin' aims and kicking bass?

                                          :-?

                                          [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice report but I don't know about that freshwater wading.........


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Nice report but I don't know about that freshwater wading.........


Come try it with me sometime. I bet I'll change your mind. 

Oh, some other good news. I've got the date set for my next Bahamas bonefish attempt. I can't wait!


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Been thinkin about trying the same thing around here. I think I might finally use the 5 weight I have. Casts like a dream.


----------

